# بالصور والفيديو جثتا معمر القذافى وابنه المعتصم فى مصراتة



## rania79 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*الصاالصوووووووور اهى




































































اوضح فيديو *[YOUTUBE]
GD4JF-eeWAU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

رغم ما سمعت عنه
ألا أأنى زعلتنى نوع الموته
جبابره فعلا


----------



## rania79 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بس دة سفك دم كتير ف بلدة اوووووووووووووووى
كان جبار وطاغى​


----------



## rania79 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*صور مخبأ القذافي











 *​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 أكتوبر 2011)

مهما عمل هناك انسانة واحترام للموت

هناك صورة لشخص يرفع رجله بالحذاء فوق وجه جثة ابن القذافي 

وهذه ليست انسانية

ربنا يرحمهم


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أكتوبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> مهما عمل هناك انسانة واحترام للموت
> 
> هناك صورة لشخص يرفع رجله بالحذاء فوق وجه جثة ابن القذافي
> 
> ...


*هذا لا يقارن بما حدث في بداية هذه العورة ، إذ بعد قتلهم لأحد الجنود أخرجوا قلبه من جسده وداسوا على القلب .*
*يا رب ارحم من أمة الوحوش هذه .*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ما أختلفوا شيئاً عن أفعاله! فهم في نفس الفُلك وفي نفس الانحلال!


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*حرام حرام التمثيل بالجثث مهما كان  فهو خليقة الله  لايجوز  هذه الوحشية الله يشفي العقليات المعفنة ويخلصنا من شرورهم*


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2011)

دموية وعنف غير عادى من الطرفين
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> مهما عمل هناك انسانة واحترام للموت
> 
> هناك صورة لشخص يرفع رجله بالحذاء فوق وجه جثة ابن القذافي
> 
> ...


*معاك انها مش انسانية
بس برضة هما شافو وعانووووو كتير اوى من الظالم دة
ميرسى لمرورك
*​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ما أختلفوا شيئاً عن أفعاله! فهم في نفس الفُلك وفي نفس الانحلال!



*هو كان جبار بصراحة
ميرسى لمروك
*​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هذا لا يقارن بما حدث في بداية هذه العورة ، إذ بعد قتلهم لأحد الجنود أخرجوا قلبه من جسده وداسوا على القلب .*
> *يا رب ارحم من أمة الوحوش هذه .*


*معقولة دى؟
رحمتك يارب
ميرسى لمروك
*​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *حرام حرام التمثيل بالجثث مهما كان  فهو خليقة الله  لايجوز  هذه الوحشية الله يشفي العقليات المعفنة ويخلصنا من شرورهم*



*بص دة كان حلمهم البعيد
 انهم بس يلاقو **القذافى
**فاكيد دة من فرحتهم وكمان راعى انة دبح فيهم بالالوف
**ودى كانت نهاية الظالم المفترى
**ميرسى لمروك نورت*​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> دموية وعنف غير عادى من الطرفين
> ربنا يرحمنا


*حرب بقة*
*و**القذافى كان غنيمة الحرب ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمروكك*
​


----------



## man4truth (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذا هو الأسلام العنيف الهمجى
كلهم يدعون انهم مسلمون وخلفاء لله ولمحمد الأرهابى
وكلهم يقتلون وينكلون ببعض منذ بداية الأسلام الى الآن
إلى متى هذا الغباء يا مسلميين
إلى متى لا تدركون همجية الأسلام ودونويته
انه دين ابليس​*


----------



## MAJI (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الطرفين خريجي نفس المدرسة
مدرسة التربية الاسلامية 
لاهو انصفهم ولا هم انصفوه
والشر بالشر يندحر
وما اٌخذ بالسيف ,بالسيف يؤخذ
شكرا لتعبك
الرب يباركك


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *ودى كانت نهاية الظالم المفترى*​


*الظالم المفترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تعرفي حضرتك ايه عن تاريخ القذافي - غير اكاذيب المجلس الانتقالي عنه - عشان تقولي عنه انه كان ظالم و مفترى ؟؟؟*
*نفس هذا الكلام الغير مسئول بيقولوه المغرضين الان عن مبارك برغم انجازاته العظيمه و تفانيه في خدمة وطنه علي مدار 30 سنه .*
*هذا القذافي الذي تقولين عنه انه كان ظالم و مفترى هو من اقام ليبيا و جعلها دولة غنية تحسدها علي غناها دول الحسد العربي الحاقده مثل تونس و الجزائر و مصر و جعل للمواطن الليبي اسما و كرامة في العالم كله و جعله ميسور الحال و مرفوع الهامه دوما و كان لا يطيق ان مواطنا ليبيا يمسه سوء او يهان سواء في الداخل او الخارج حتي انه افتدي الليبيين مفجرى طائرة لوكيربي بمليارات الدولارات حتي لا يحاكموا و قام بالتصالح مع اهالي قتلي حادثة التفجير و تعويضهم ماديا حتي ينقذ الليبي ابن وطنه من المحاكمه بالرغم من جرمه الثابت الواضح .*
*هذا القذافي الذي تقولين عنه انه كان ظالم و مفترى كان شوكة مؤلمة في جنب الخونة العرب الخليجيين مثل قطر و في جنب ايران و امريكا و دول الاتحاد الاوروبي ذات الاطماع في منطقة الشرق الاوسط ..و في ايامه لم يكن المواطن المصرى يحتاج لتاشيرة دخول ليدخل الاراضي الليبية او يبحث عن عمل هناك.*​ 
*راجعي عزيزتي التاريخ قبل ان تتسرعي بتكرار وترديد ما يقوله المغرضون من اكاذيب عن هذا الرجل القوى و امثاله..و يكفيه شرفا انه قاتل بشرف حتي اللحظة الاخيرة و مات يقاتل و يدافع عن وطنه ضد حفنة مرتزقة و لصوص و كذابين مغرضين لا يهمهم الا السلطة و سرقة خيرات بلد مثل ليبيا*​


----------



## prayer heartily (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الظلم مش بيولد غير نفسيات مريضه وغير سويه 
واللي هو عمله فيهم خلاهم يستبيحوا عمل اي شيء فيه وفي ابنه
ربنا يرحمنا من الظلم والظلمه


----------



## staregypt (22 أكتوبر 2011)

صحيح هو فى اخر ايام حكمة كان دموى واعمالة كمان
لكن لو نفتكر ان صدااااااام حسين كان زية او اكتر
والامريكان لما وجدوه لم يقتلوة او يمثلوا بجثتة او يعذبوة
بل تم تقديمة لمحاكمة وتم اعدامة وهذا ما يستحقة
لكن دول وحوووووووووووووووووش
ربنا يرحمنا​:new5::new5::new5::new5:


----------



## Rosetta (22 أكتوبر 2011)

قمة التخلف والرجعية والهمجية والدموية والإرهابية !!! 
أستغرب كيف لشعب يطالب بالحرية والحقوق الإنسانية أن يقتل قائده (الإنسان) بهذه الوحشية والدموية واللاإنسانية ! 
مهما فعل ومهما كان مجرما لا يجوز قتله والتشهير بجثته هكذا ..
ربنا يرحمه ويغفر إله لأنه في النهاية إنسان وحسابه عند ربنا مش عندنا


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الطرفين خريجي نفس المدرسة
> مدرسة التربية الاسلامية
> لاهو انصفهم ولا هم انصفوه
> والشر بالشر يندحر
> ...


*دين الاهاب فعلالالالالالالا وبيحث ع كدة
نورت بجد
*​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الظالم المفترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تعرفي حضرتك ايه عن تاريخ القذافي - غير اكاذيب المجلس الانتقالي عنه - عشان تقولي عنه انه كان ظالم و مفترى ؟؟؟*
> *نفس هذا الكلام الغير مسئول بيقولوه المغرضين الان عن مبارك برغم انجازاته العظيمه و تفانيه في خدمة وطنه علي مدار 30 سنه .*
> *هذا القذافي الذي تقولين عنه انه كان ظالم و مفترى هو من اقام ليبيا و جعلها دولة غنية تحسدها علي غناها دول الحسد العربي الحاقده مثل تونس و الجزائر و مصر و جعل للمواطن الليبي اسما و كرامة في العالم كله و جعله ميسور الحال و مرفوع الهامه دوما و كان لا يطيق ان مواطنا ليبيا يمسه سوء او يهان سواء في الداخل او الخارج حتي انه افتدي الليبيين مفجرى طائرة لوكيربي بمليارات الدولارات حتي لا يحاكموا و قام بالتصالح مع اهالي قتلي حادثة التفجير و تعويضهم ماديا حتي ينقذ الليبي ابن وطنه من المحاكمه بالرغم من جرمه الثابت الواضح .*
> ...


*كلامك كلو غريب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*معلش كان مفترى والدليل المقابر الجماعية اللى وجدوها*
*سيبك من الانجازات الخارقة اللى انت زكرتها:fun_lol:*
*دبح شعبو؟ ولا مش دبحهم؟*
*موت بالالوفاااااااااااات فيهم من بداية ثورة فبراير؟ ولا مش عمل كدة؟؟؟؟؟*
*كان اسلوبة دموى وفية توحش ف التعامل مع ابناء بلدة*
*لو هو عادل وديمقراطى كان تنازل عن عرش مجدة وسلطتة بدل ميضيع بلدة بغطرستة وعجفرتة*
*لاسف كل رؤساء العرب فراعين ومش مهم عندهم سفك دماء ابناء وطنهم كلو فداء كرسى المجد

**ثم مصر مكنتش بتحقد ع شعب مثل ليبيا مصر مكانتها ارفع من لبيبا *
​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *هذا هو الأسلام العنيف الهمجى
> كلهم يدعون انهم مسلمون وخلفاء لله ولمحمد الأرهابى
> وكلهم يقتلون وينكلون ببعض منذ بداية الأسلام الى الآن
> إلى متى هذا الغباء يا مسلميين
> ...


*تمام*
*نورت  بجد*
​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> الظلم مش بيولد غير نفسيات مريضه وغير سويه
> واللي هو عمله فيهم خلاهم يستبيحوا عمل اي شيء فيه وفي ابنه
> ربنا يرحمنا من الظلم والظلمه



*مدة اللى بقولو من الصبح
ههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى
*​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> صحيح هو فى اخر ايام حكمة كان دموى واعمالة كمان
> لكن لو نفتكر ان صدااااااام حسين كان زية او اكتر
> والامريكان لما وجدوه لم يقتلوة او يمثلوا بجثتة او يعذبوة
> بل تم تقديمة لمحاكمة وتم اعدامة وهذا ما يستحقة
> ...


*بس الامريكان اعدموة امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ف عيد الاضحى ودة اللى غاظهم من امريكا اوى وقتها*
*كمان الناتو سابت ايدها من الحوار عشان شعبة هو اللى يتصرف فية *
​


----------



## rania79 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> قمة التخلف والرجعية والهمجية والدموية والإرهابية !!!
> أستغرب كيف لشعب يطالب بالحرية والحقوق الإنسانية أن يقتل قائده (الإنسان) بهذه الوحشية والدموية واللاإنسانية !
> مهما فعل ومهما كان مجرما لا يجوز قتله والتشهير بجثته هكذا ..
> ربنا يرحمه ويغفر إله لأنه في النهاية إنسان وحسابه عند ربنا مش عندنا


*مش الكل بيفكر بالطريقة دى
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*



كلامك كلو غريب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و هو المفروض اوافقك علي كل كلمه بتقوليها حتي لو كانت غلط و مش صحيحه ؟؟؟؟*​ 


rania79 قال:


> *معلش كان مفترى والدليل المقابر الجماعية اللى وجدوها*​



*ههههههه*
*المقابر الجماعيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*المقابر الجماعيه دي الظاهر ان الثوار الهمج همه اللي عملوها مش القذافي ..و وحدهم اللي كانوا يعرفوا مكانها .*​

*و كانوا فين الثوار الاحرار الحلوين علي مدار اربعين سنه و ليه ما اكتشفوش و لا كشفوا عن مكان المقابر الجماعيه دي الا دلوقتي بس و في التوقيت ده بالذات ؟؟؟*
*وبعدين بفرض ان فيه مقابر جماعيه ..ايه الدليل ان دول ماتوا في عهد القذافي و بايد القذافي و ما ماتوش في حروب عمر مكرم مع الايطاليين مثلا او بايد ادريس السنوسي؟؟؟ و ايه الدليل ان دول ماتوا مقتولين و ما ماتوش موتة طبيعيه .؟؟؟؟*
*نفس الكلام قاله المجرم الارهابي ابو مصعب الزرقاوى عن صدام حسين في العراق و الحقيقة ان المقابر الجماعيه كان هو - ابو مصعب الزرقاوى نفسه - و جماعة انصار السنه المجرمين السبب فيها و طبعا كان غرضهم تشويه شخص صدام حسين في عيون شعبه و حشد اكبر كم ممكن من الكراهيه ضده حتي اذا ما سقط لا يجد من ينصره او يسانده.*​


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب طيب اهدى شوية اهو مات وخلصنا
ههههههههههههههههههه
دة رائى ف الراجل دة انة دموى وكان مفترى
انت رايك عكس كدة اوكا انت حر فية
انا ولا لبيبة ولا برتغالية انا مصرية يعنى تبع حسنى المخلوووع
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *بس الامريكان اعدموة امتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ف عيد الاضحى ودة اللى غاظهم من امريكا اوى وقتها*​



*هههههههه*
*يا اختي.. راجعي التاريخ شويه من فضلك و بلاش لخبطه.*

*مش الامريكان اللي اعدموا صدام حسين ..الحاقدين الاوباش من شعبه همه اللي اعدموه ورقصوا علي جثته و مثلوا بيها و ضربوه و لكموه بوحشية و تشفي في وجهه بعد تنفيذ الاعدام و هو جثة ميته ..و بنته لما شافت الكدمات في وجه ابيها عند استلام جثته طلبت عمل تحقيق مع اللي اعدموه *​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اذا كان القذافى حقير فدول احقر منه امة الدم والارهاب لاتهدأ الا لما تشوف دم ووحشية من بداية تاريخهم كله دماء ودم وخيانة وقتل وسحل وتفجير وتقطيع لم ولن يعرفوا السلام لانه لا سلام قال الهى للاشرار *


*كلام سليم جدا بلا شك.. نانسي*​​​​


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *يا اختي.. راجعي التاريخ شويه من فضلك و بلاش لخبطه.*
> 
> *مش الامريكان اللي اعدموا صدام حسين ..الحاقدين الاوباش من شعبه همه اللي اعدموه ورقصوا علي جثته و مثلوا بيها و ضربوه و لكموه بوحشية و تشفي في وجهه بعد تنفيذ الاعدام و هو جثة ميته ..و بنته لما شافت الكدمات في وجه ابيها عند استلام جثته طلبت عمل تحقيق مع اللي اعدموه *
> [/CENTER]



*يظهر ان كل بوست ليا بيضحكك*
*سؤال انت جنسيتك اية؟*​


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اذا كان القذافى حقير فدول احقر منه امة الدم والارهاب لاتهدأ الا لما تشوف دم ووحشية من بداية تاريخهم كله دماء ودم وخيانة وقتل وسحل وتفجير وتقطيع لم ولن يعرفوا السلام لانه لا سلام قال الهى للاشرار *
> *القذافى حقير مثله مثل اى زعيم عربى فضل فى السلطة 40 و 30 سنة لا يوجد حاكم محترم يؤمن بحقوق الانسان يفضل فى الحكم اكتر من ربع قرن *
> *ده حتى لو هو كويس فى بداية حكمه كتر قعدته فى الحكم والسلطة هتخليه يتوحش ويصاب بالبارانويا ويقتل ويدمر حتى ابناء بلده من اجل الكرسى *
> *انها خير امة اخرجت للناس *


*كلام مية مية*
*نورتى نوسة*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*



يظهر ان كل بوست ليا بيضحكك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اصلك الظاهر " صغيره في السن " يا اختي ( او يا بنتي ان صح التعبير ).. و مع ذلك بتتكلمي بثقه غريبه عن اشياء لا عاصرتيها ..و لا شفتيها بعينك .. و لا حتي عندك معلومات صحيحه عنها ..و في موقف زى كده الواحد لازم يضحك *​ 



rania79 قال:


> *سؤال انت جنسيتك اية؟*​


*مصري.. و " عاصرت " جمال عبد الناصر و السادات و مبارك و كل الزعماء العرب و الاجانب كمان اللي كانوا في عهدهم ..و حاربت في اكتوبر 73..و اشتغلت في ليبيا 3 سنوات*
*يعني تقدرى تقولي اني " شفت بعيني " ..و ما حدش قاللي .*​


----------



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ولا كبيرة ولا صغيرة
قولت رايك ف الحوار ونا قولت رائى
وشكرا ع كدة​


----------

